# Why am i getting BSOD reference_by_pointer



## mogomadness (Jun 9, 2009)

*problem with 6to4 adpter*

Hi all, so im unable to connect to the internet and figured out it had to do with the microsoft 6to4 adapter. So i tried to do a system restore hoping that it would work and the system restore failes multiple times and i get the BSOD which says not_less_or_equal and also pointer_by_reference. I dont have recovery cds and the system restore is not working. I tried deleting the 6to4 adapter and reinstalling but am still unable to connect to the internet. It says local only where my internet connection is. Also when i reinstalled the adapter it no longer shows up in network adapters but instead i had to find it in hidden devices and there were like 10 of the 6to4 adapters in there. I uninstalled all but 1 with no luck. Plese help. I also have a minidump if that would help. Thanx


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: problem with 6to4 adpter*

First, ensure that all traces of all of the 6to4 adapters are uninstalled.
The 6to4 adapter handles the conversion from IPv6 to IPv4 - and most users don't need it.
Then reboot.

Do they come back?

Then try disabling the IP Helper service in services.msc.
Then remove the adapters again.
Then reboot.

Do they come back?
Try connecting to the internet then.

If that doesn't work, then uninstall your network


----------



## mogomadness (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: problem with 6to4 adpter*

Thanx for the reply. So i uninstalled the adapters and rebooted and they did not come back. But i still am unable to connect. should i try disabling the helper service still if they did not reappear?


----------



## mogomadness (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi all plz help me with this one. So when i go to do a system restore, after it already says "preparing to restore" and it goes to start the initialization phase it doesnt start it. It displays it like its going to do it and then says shutting down and then goes straight to the BOSD pointer_by_reference. Please help me.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: problem with 6to4 adpter*

No, the helper service is a bit different from the 6to4 adapters.
Since the adapters don't come back, they're no longer your problem.
DO NOT reinstall them - they cause problems.

Now, you'll have to update your network drivers to ensure that they're not corrupted.
What is the make and model of your network card? If you don't know that, what's the make and model of your system?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Let's fix the error that you've got in this thread first: http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...vista-support/383994-problem-6to4-adpter.html

In the meantime, you can use the procedures in this thread to gather some information to help us troubleshoot both problems: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

6 posts from 2 Vista threads merged here. The posts are now in chronological order and may appear to not be a reply to the previous post. Please do not begin additional threads within TSF until the completion of this one. Thank you.


----------

